# 240kg 1 board



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Here is a video of last nights bench press session. I have been going heavy off 1,2 and 3 boards to get my triceps stronger. In the video I'm using the new Metal Ace shirt.





 bench coming along nice for the WPC world championships. Would like to give a big thanks to Dougie Black for his continued support with my training.


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

Faultless! made that look easy!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers bro thanks very much, my right arm felt like it was going to pop off


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

amazing lift chris, as said above you made it look easy.

you are one strong mo fo 

was good to see you the other day i was very impressed you are looking very sharp

and have that look in your eye that means business

all the best for your upcoming event hope to catch up with you soon


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

What are aiming to bench at the world meet?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

The man is a beast

and every thing this guy posts is good

I have never known Chris to post any crap at all.

Wish you would post more chris !!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Its still up in the air at the moment bro, the Americans are big benchers. The guy to watch at my weight is Mike Cartinian. He has benched 310kg's at 82.5kg bodyweight, there are vid's of him on youtube. He also is ranked at number 1 of all time!!! I would like to get 250kg then go for a big deadlift.


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

Yeah I've seen vids, you have a savage deadlift. Confidence in a lift is a huge part of it hey. knowing you can approach a bar and pull it with success! Apprehension weights!

Ideal:Bench - 250

Deadlift -

Squat -


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks lift bro, I agree with you. The mind is a big part of the lift!! I would like to hit 330kg on the deadlift minimum and I will squat over 360kg.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

romper stomper said:


> The man is a beast
> 
> and every thing this guy posts is good
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks bro. Appreciate you saying that my friend!!


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

Just watched him at the 2007 WPO finals clear up on close to 1025 total. You'll need to exploit that killer deadlift!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

greg fear said:


> amazing lift chris, as said above you made it look easy.
> 
> you are one strong mo fo
> 
> ...


Thanks Greg, that means a lot to me bro. Thanks for the help in the gym you always get me fired up. Good luck in South Africa


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

awesome,d love to do 140k like that ffs


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

incredible! well done mate!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Thats some silly weight! Kudos.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Its taken a long time to get my bench up as I have long arms. I think if you blast the triceps week in week out your bench will come up.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

agreed im doing heavy dips 40k for 8s and seems to be helping bench--as well as filling out sleeves:thumbup1:


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

this bloke's a true inspiration to many... well done mate!


----------



## 360evo (Apr 21, 2008)

Wicked lift Chris, just subscribed to your youtube page, some awesome vid's.. good luck at the finals bud!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much, not long to go now, I'm lifting november 22nd. Some big lifters in Miami, I will upload some pic's and vid's when I get back


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Very awesome Chris, Good Luck in the WPC


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

What is the '1 Board' all about?

Well done dude, fantastic lift.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

> not long to go now, I'm lifting november 22nd. Some big lifters in Miami


All the very best with the comp, you will do well.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Good luck Chris.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Its difficult to get the weight down with a tight fitted bench shirt so you work the triceps to get them stronger. It takes getting used to but it will even bring up your raw bench. Thank you very much, there are some really impressive lifters going and I have to say I cant wait to get there.


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

lol, my girlfriends gettin a bit worried seeing Mr Jenkins walking about my laptop screen all the time. :lol: :confused1:

I've said it before but wicked vids - hope ya don't mind I been jotting down your routines to try out myself!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

anyone know the results or how Chris did


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Found this?

Unofficial Open Division Powerlifting Results

Men

181

1. Chris Jenkins 727/490/710 - 1,928

4. Lee Cutler

198

1. Sergey Nalyeykin - 969/683/661 - 2,314

4. Pat Griffin

6. Steve Plunkett

?. Jason Coker

220

1. Shawn Frankl 1,003/815/716 - 2,539

2. Paul Newell 848/462/672 - 1,984

3. Luke Healy 672/529/639 - 1,840

242

2. Jo Jordan 903/621/688 - 2,215

Delroy McQueen 793/?/771 -

275

1. Jose Garcia 1,041/645/830 - 2,525

2. Sergey Karnaukhov

3. Anthony Carlquist 935/705/771 - 2,411

4. Karl Tillman 942/611/805 - 2,260

5. Mark Griffiths 903/518/727 - 2,149

6. Graham Matison 749/545/650 - 1,945

308

1. Greg Theriot

2. Scott Cartwright 1,063/661/

3. Al Mehan

Shw

1. Andy Bolton 1,146/688/942 - 2,777

2. Kari Kalliola

Tibor Meszaros

Women

165

Shannon Harnett 584/303/527 - 1,414

Bombs

Brian Schwab (165)

Al Caslow (165) 843/

Adam Driggers (198)

Clint Smith (220)

Brian Carroll (242)

Mark Cullimore (242) 837/

Ben Williams (275)

Garry Frank (Shw) 1,053/

Unofficial Open Division Bench Press Results

Men

165

1. Kalin Chester - 573

Shw

1. Scot Mendelson - 1,025

Jane Stabile reports at Outlaws: "I was only there Thursday (women, teens, juniors) and Friday (master men) and don't have a lot of numbers, but I can report that on both days there were many, many lifters-- two platforms running all the time-- from about 20 countries. Judging was very tough but I didn't hear anybody complaining about unfairness I think WPC is trying (successfully) to get its credibility back on the squat depth judging. Thursday I was competing so I didn't get to watch so much, but Shannon Hartnett did some huge lifts, Mel Harris beat me with a bench around 250 (but my 385 lb squat was a 148-lb Master4 WR), Shany Gilbert, (18, 165) totalled about 1160, and Lee Denmon brought a big group of very strong teens... A tiny, rather old English lady did token lifts with a broken arm... Richard Singh from Canada benched 550 but missed 600. On Friday I was blown away by the huge squats (some successful, some not.)To see "older" guys squatting in the 750+ pound range is a real inspiration. Andy Bolton got a 1017-lb squat. Russ Barlow made just under 800 (797, maybe?). Gregg Damminga made his squat opener but missed something over 900. Benching was equally impressive. Sorry I don't have more numbers, and I hope somebody puts some up soon. Lots and lots of bombs on squat and several on bench."

It's reported at the Powerlifting UK forum that Brit Neil Deighton, 198, bench pressed 661 pounds.

Other Outlaws reports, including one that says that Mari Asp, 123, set a new world record bench press.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

What does '1 board' mean in terms of bench pressing.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Just got back from a great show.

One board means you use just one board of wood off your chest to try and touch a weight. They are used with bench shirts and the idea is to get your triceps stronger for the lock out.

It wasnt an easy show for me, I cut weight from 92kg's down to 81kg over the last week. Dont ask me how I did it as I can honestly say for those that saw me knew I was in heart attack territory I cut weight in the sauna, did the ole water flush and used a strict diet. I managed to get to 84kg then my body wouldnt budge or go any lighter. The cut off is 82.5kg's, at around 85-84 my eyes started to go black. I have to say I nearly gave up about 4-5 times and thought **** this I need to drink something. I was very weak, I missed the first weigh in at 9am as I was stil cutting, made weight at 2pm but hadto wait until the second weigh at 3pm. I didnt really have a full 24 hours to get the weight on but I managed to get back to 90kg's. I managed 330kg on the squat and was confident for 350kg-370kg. I went for 350kg and lost my balance on the way up, I rushed the lift as I didnt know ifI was strong enough to squat that kind of weight after the weight cut. On the bench I managed 222.5kg on my third. I would have liked to take a pop at 245-247.5kg as I felt that was there but I run out of attempts  On the deadlift I was in joint second with the Egyptian lifter and the leader was the Russian. The Russian was up by 17.5kgs. I opened with 310kg and it was a tough lift but locked it out. The Russian made 305kg so I needed 322.5kg for the win. I skipped my second to see if he would make his attempt of 317.5kg, he missed so I had to get the 322.5kg. I got the lift and it was a European record. Have to say Ed Coan is a fantastic guy, he gave me some nice words of encouragement and that helped. Mind you he also said that he had a dream and god told him he was better looking than me. Funny guy for such a legend.. Dave Bulldog and the Genesis crew helped me a lot and I wouldnt have peformed at my best without them and Brian Bacheldor/Dave Mannering. This is my first senior win with the WPC and it was a great feeling. Witnessed some freaks of nature walking around. Shawn Frankl a 100kg lifter is a sight to look at, the thickness of muscle he has is unreal. I met some of the big iron boys, Mike Cartinian was one and the ****ing physiques on them they are put together like ****ing steel.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

ghostdog said:


> lol, my girlfriends gettin a bit worried seeing Mr Jenkins walking about my laptop screen all the time. :lol: :confused1:
> 
> I've said it before but wicked vids - hope ya don't mind I been jotting down your routines to try out myself!


Errrm lol, I'm the same bro. I will try and get some vid's from the last show, somebody has to have the vid of me picking Bulldog up ha ha, he has to weigh around 23 stone at the least


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

> Unofficial Open Division Powerlifting Results
> 
> Men
> 
> ...


Brilliant stuff Chris well done !! a champ and record breaker !!!



> lol, my girlfriends gettin a bit worried seeing Mr Jenkins walking about my laptop screen all the time


i think someone should get some Chris Jenkins t shirts made !!!!


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

YOUR FRIEKEN HUGE!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Massive well done mate, you must be buzzing. At the end of the day you may not have lifted what you wanted to but your total was beyond that of anyone else in your category, thats what really matters....THE WIN!!!

And people say that BBing is extreme! Thats some serious bodyweight to lose and then gain in a week (says he that has just gained 13 kg in 2.5 weeks!!!LOL)

Well done again Chris, I have huge respect and admiration for you. Day in day out, week in week out, year in year out....Total focus and dedication...The sign of a true champion!!!

J


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thats really nice of you lot, I dont think I have been to that big of a show before. It really did have the best of the best. There was one kid called Shawn Frankl, you have to look him up he is an absolute beast. There some great lads on this site and like James said it is a bit Extreme when you break it down and think about the weight loss. I'm going back up a weight class now and want to bench 600 pound.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

chris jenkins said:


> Thats really nice of you lot, I dont think I have been to that big of a show before. It really did have the best of the best. There was one kid called Shawn Frankl, you have to look him up he is an absolute beast. There some great lads on this site and like James said it is a bit Extreme when you break it down and think about the weight loss. I'm going back up a weight class now and *want to bench 600 pound*.


NICE!!! :thumb:

J


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Good job man, made it look easy tbh! Keep up the good work!


----------

